# trying for baby Number 2 in late forties



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi

We were so lucky to have our gorgeous daughter when I was 46 and we are trying again for number 2. I am now 48 and wondered if anyone else was trying for their first, second or even third child at this age. Am I being age prejudiced against myself when I sometimes think how crazy I must be to consider having another baby so close to age 50. I know we are so fortunate to have our DD but I just cannot stop thinking about trying for another. 

Am I crazy?

JacLaw x


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi there  ,

You are not crazy at all. Go for it!! Plenty other women are having babies in their late forties. I admire your spirit.

Wishing you all the best.

Raphael xx


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi JacLaw,

I'm 45 and off to Cyprus next month for another attempt (had 3 ICSI in Turkey last year).
I too have the occasional thought whether I'm too old to do this as I'm knackered working full time and there's just the 2 of us to care for, but I also think you only live once and I don't ever want to look back and say "I really wish I'd done that while I had the chance"!  
Go for it Girlie!  You have a beautiful daughter and so you know exactly how demanding a baby will be (unlike me) and you obviously want very much to try for a sibling for her.  Don't take a chance on looking back and saying "I wish.........."
Best of luck Hun x


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

THANK YOU Annie66 and Raphael - you've made me feel tonnes better. Good luck to both of you in your forthcoming IVF journeys. Hopefully we'll all have good news to announce very soon!

Best

JacLaw xxx


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Jaclaw,

glad you're feeling better. Just knowing that you had your daughter at age 46 is a huge inspiration to me. I will defintely let you know how I get on. keep us posted on your progress also. I wish you every success.

Annie66, I was interested to read that you will be in cyprus next month for your treatment. I live in cyprus and will be receiving treatment in Nicosia. Which clinic are you going to?

all the best,

Raphael


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi girls,

Raphael, I'll be going to the Dogus Clinic in Nicossia.  I don't know very much about it other than it is associated with the Jinemed Clinic in Istanbul. Do you know of Dogus?  Where will you be having treatment.

Will be watching closely to see how you and Jaclaw get on.  Very best of luck girls


----------



## carolmac (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Jaclaw

Just came across your post and can totally relate to your situation. I had my DS naturally at 40 and since have had 4 m/c due to various trisomies - poor quality eggs. I am now 45 and more determined than ever to have another child. I think it is a great time to have kids, I have travelled the world, done the club scene and now appreciate being a mum. I don't feel like I am missing out on anything and get loads of pleasure out of the simple things like going to the park, riding a bike with him or doing whatever his heart desires.  I wasn't ready for kids before and thought I could have it all. Unfortunately you can't as our biology hasn't caught up with our lifestyle but no one tells you this.  I am now exploring ED, possibly SERUM or Cyprus.  

The only things in life you regret are the things you don't do. Remember 50 is the new 40. Go for it and enjoy every minute.

Best of luck.

Carolmac


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

HI everyone,

Annie 66, I don't know your clinic. I am presuming it must be in Northern (Turkish) Cyprus. I will be receiving treatment at the Pedieos Clinic under the supervision of Dr. Trokkoudes in Nicosia, Southern Cyprus (the greek side).  So far I am pleased with the clinic. I was previously at the Hippocrateon in Nicosia but didn't have much luck. I developed OHSS which shouldn't have happened and it was very traumatic for me. I decided to change clinics and DR T at the pedieos comes highly recommended from a friend of my husband who is a senior gyn/obs at a large hospital in nottingham UK. Good luck with your trip to Cyprus. Let me know when you are here and how you are getting on. The weather is warming up now.

Carolemac I see you are also considering Cyprus as an option. May I ask where?

Take care
Raphael xx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Jaclaw, I could have written your post!
I too had my gorgeous daughter at 46 and having been through a failed FET I am now trying again with a fresh cycle, at 48 years old.  The thoughts had occurred to me also however I felt that as we knew more we would probably worry less about everything and this would reduce some of the anxiety and energy sapping stuff that goes on.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


roze


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

carolmac, I PMd you but your inbox is full. I will try again.

Raphael


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Jaclaw, what makes you think you'd be mad exactly?  

Claire x


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All

Exactly Claire! Why would I think I was mad? Like Carolmac and Roze I never feel like an old mum when I'm with my daughter - infact when we go to children's activity centres I'm ususally the only mum going down the slides etc. She keeps me fit !

Just had a little wobble girls - I think it is the pyschological effect of heading towards my 50's but, as Carolmac says, 50 is the new 40!

So, I am going for it - as you see by my signature I am having ET in Cyprus at end of April. Am going to Genesis in Limassol (used to be part of LFC Cyprus) - embryologist is Dr. Savvas - he did my previous transfers. 

So thank you ladies for making me realise I am not mad and GOOD LUCK with all your journeys. Will keep you updated.

JacLaw x


----------



## surfer41 (Jun 30, 2008)

I so needed to read your post! I am 45 soon to be 46 and really really want a baby with my partner of 6 years.  I am having to be so pro-active in trying to make it happen which doesn't come easily to me as I'm a bit of a dreamer but time is slipping away before my very eyes! Reading your post and all your comments makes me more determined than ever. It is true you only regret the things you don't do in life. I feel like I have a mountain to climb, I feel exactly the right age to have a baby, I am calmer more laid back and have no problem with the thought of DE. Well maybe one concern, can anyone tell me do you have any idea at all what the donor looks like? I am thinking of going to Alicante in Spain,lots of love to you all x


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Surfer,

Not sure about other clinics, but I'm going to North Cyprus, arranged by Jinemed in Istanbul. (Been to Jinemed 3 times for treatment - may resort to donor egg now but DE not allowed in Turkey - hence their associated clinic in Northern Cyprus deal with that side of things)  We received photographs of potential donors with a brief description , age, height, weight, hair & eye colour, occupation etc,.  all apparently have had full health screening and successful ED previously.  The average age on our prospective donors was around 23 and 2 out of 3 were fairly good matches. (I sent a photo). Also no waiting list.  We chose our donor the other day and hope to have treatment starting the end of this month!

I hope you get the same service from whichever clinic you choose.  I think it is making the whole thing less stressful knowing what the donor looks like, but I suppose some may disagree.

I'm sure if you look through the threads for Alicante you will get a good idea of whats what.

Best of luck Surfer x


----------



## dochinka99 (Aug 10, 2006)

All of you make me feel very good.  I'm 46 almost 47 and yearning for baby.  I need both DE and DI.  I'm thinking of Czech Republic.  

I have one dd, age 10.  She's the light of my life.  

Cathy


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi girls - hope you are all well

Just a quick message to Carolmac - just stayed up after nights Hun and wrote you a HUGE message - but your 'inbox' is full and the message didn't save in my 'outbox' Aaaaaaaaarrrgh!!!  

If you drop us a line when you've cleared some space I'll try again   

Hope your ok - speak soon x


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Jaclaw.just saw ur thread.i know someone who just her 1st baby at age of 48 thru ivf with own eggs!will try and get her 2 post.she only had the baby a fortnight ago.berniex


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Jaclaw

Think Bernie might mean me - just had Freddie at 48 with own eggs on 19.3.09 yes the odds are against it but it's not impossible!
Hi Bernie - have been dying to speak to you - has been a bit mad this end but will be in contact !

lots of love
Kazzie xxx


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

Kazzie      and thank you so much for taking time to post!

You have given me (and I'm sure many others) a much needed lift today      

Again - congratulations Hun - he's gorgeous xxx


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Ah Thanks Annie  

TONS and TONS of best wishes and good luck to you and everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx        
Kazzie x


----------



## annie66 (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG Kazzie - Can't stop looking at your pics!  Just called DH in to show him too!

He's just amazing! I know we think all new babies are gorgeous - but he's just amazing!!!
He looks like a proper little boy with a proper personality - at a few weeks old !

Sorry for babbling - but just had to tell you !

If that's what older eggs bring you then that's fine by me  

Thanks for sharing Hun xxx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

I told kazzie he look like those anne geddes calendar babies that r sittin in flower pots etc!he so cute!bx


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks and bless you Annie and Bernie!  

He certainly lets me know when he's hungry - what a pair of lungs!!!!    

....Your lovely comments are much appreciated.... here's to all us older mums and mums-to-be and those trying  
Good luck Annie xx
Glad today went well Bernie xx


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your support during my pre-ET wobble. 

Just to let you know I had ET on 16 April so now PUPO - oficial test day 28 April. Will keep you updated.

Kazzzie - WOW - you're little fella is fabulous. Good on you!

JacLaw x


----------



## jessica42 (Apr 6, 2009)

My friend's Aunt fell preggers at 49 and had a perfect baby girl, so if you're still ovulating, and you want to give it a go then go for it, and don't mind what anyone else thinks!


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Good luck JacLaw    


Claire x


----------



## vanilla pod (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi 

I am new to this. I am 45 and my husband is in his 50s. We have been trying for a second child (1st one is 12 ), when I finally fell pregnant in DEC. We were over the moon about it but I went on to miscarry in Feb. I some times wonder if I would be better trying with  DE than with my own What do you think


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Vanilla - realistically, the changes of conceiving and carrying a baby to term at 45 are pretty slim. But it DOES  happen. It really depends on how you and your husband feel about having a baby that is not biologically yours (ie you the mother) ?  There's no doubt that using an egg donor will massively boost your chances.


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello All

I am also trying for my second baby...have a lovely little girl...2 and half now...conceived naturally when thought it was impossible to conceive naturally...me and hubby both in 40's...have been trying 22 months now but will not give up...

lots of luck to us all...it can happen 

hope25


----------



## sallycinnamon (May 6, 2009)

jaclaw said:


> Hi
> 
> We were so lucky to have our gorgeous daughter when I was 46 and we are trying again for number 2. I am now 48 and wondered if anyone else was trying for their first, second or even third child at this age. Am I being age prejudiced against myself when I sometimes think how crazy I must be to consider having another baby so close to age 50. I know we are so fortunate to have our DD but I just cannot stop thinking about trying for another.
> 
> ...


Hi there 
I was thinking like you, I am 43 and going for my first iui in a few weeks
My friend went to the chech republic for ivf at 48 and sadly it didnt work she came home and within months she was pregnant naturally  so I think there is always hope and she has inspired me, as you also have. So if you are happy and healthy go for it, best of luck


----------



## starfish3 (May 19, 2007)

Hi Al

Havent really hung out around here but I just wanted to say that you are only as young or as old as your feel/think of yourself.  I am now 36 weeks pregnant with my second DE baby (thanks to a dear younger friend) and my son is 15months old... so to be truthful right now I do feel older/heavier and slower than usual.... but it will pass. Once we have a happy and healthy 3 months old, things will hopefully settle back down ...

I look at my son Jaxson, so full of life and energy, there is no way I can think of raising children in later years is wrong, as long as you have the right frame of mind. It doesnt matter that we are no genetically connected, I yearned for him, grew him, birth him, breastfed him, get up to him at night..... he's mine,mine,mine!!!!!

I did make the choice to give up on using my own eggs after a miscarriage at 8/40 and then no further BFP in the next few months..... but I went through as much stress in the first 3 months of both my DE pregnancies as I bleed repeatedly.... but the little beans hung on in there....... no regrets even in the middle of the night, as I scrape the poop of my cloth nappies or waddle on my daily walk.....


Good luck to you all

Cheers
Sharyn from New Zealand


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Girls

Again hank you for al your inspiring stories and thoughts. Unfortunately I got a BFN last month but we have 3 Grade A 8 cell frosties waiting for us. Am having DFET on July 21 (actually my DD was a frostie so have no concerns about DFET). In the meantime I am having a hysterocopy to iron out an adhesion which was probably caused by my ceasarian scar and am undergoing immune treatment (intralipidss for high NKC and elevated TFN) so hopefully we'll have a better chance in July.

Will kep you updated. 

Good luck to everyone
Jaclaw x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Good luck hun, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## tenny (Jun 28, 2009)

Have just posted as I've been feeling very wobbly about my age as a future mother, but wanted to say how much more positive I feel after reading this page.  Good luck to everyone here  
Tenny.


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

annie how much did it cost for de in cyprus?  i have done 1 de in london womens got bfn and done 3 with my own eggs am currently on 2ww with my own but been told quality was not good and a lot of fragmentation in them so not holding out any hope so am now thinking of donor again but do not want to go back to lwc have not had a good response with them i found cardiff heath much better but the waiting list is too long for donor.  is always better if you can see pictures of donors too at least you get a better idea but as always cost is the decideing factor.


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi elmogoode how is your 2ww going?

well i been getting really smelly down below has anyone ever experienced this before i was thinking maybe its the cyclogest and i have started using them up the backside instead   oh i hate doing them but i cant remember in the past haveing strong smell hope i havent got an infection!!  and yesterday i only bent down and had such a sharp shooting pain im now scared to bend over


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Could it b thrush?berniex


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

mmm not sure never thought of thrush im not stinging when i go to the toilet though?


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

yet another failure for me started bleeding today so devastated cant see me going through this anymore its too hard.


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Nott,

Just wanted to say I'm sorry about your tx not working.  Although I have heard that sometimes there can be spotting even if the tx has worked - is this possible that this is what you are experiencing?  Maybe check with your Dr tomorrow?

Sending you a   and I hope you can have a restful night and look after yourself.

Take care.


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi coco no unfortunetly its a full blown af thats bright red and heavy i will still test tomorrow just to be sure but i no it will say bfn i no there has been stories on hear where bleeding has occured and still had bfp which in a way gives me false hope cause im 100 percent sure im not pg.


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Thanks for all your inspirational stories. We are still trying !!!! Have had two BFNs since April but am hopeful for a BFP when we try again in September. Good luck to all those who believe age is just a number !

Love

Jaclaw xxx


----------

